# Deutsches Gentoo Magazin (IDEE, MITARBEITER,....)

## alex00

Die Idee kam mir das erste mal, als ich gemerkt habe, dass der deutsche Gentoo Newsletter nicht sehr oft erscheint (bis nie!!!) und das auch der englische Newsletter zwar jede Menge Infos beinhaltet, die aber nicht sehr übersichtlich aufbereitet sind. Meine Idee ist es nun ein deutsches Gentoo Magazin zu gründen (zB als Monatliche Zeitschrift). Um das ganze unabhängig von Sponsoren und möglichst billig machen zu können, wäre eine pdf version sie sich jder selber downloaden kann und ausdrucken kann sicher der beste weg.

Themen sollten aktuelle Berichte, Tipps, Neues,....sein. Naja über den Aufbau usw kann man ja diskutieren.

Meine Frage nun, wäre prinzipiell Interesse vorhanden und wer würde sich bereit erklären dabei mitzuarbeite. Achtung man braucht nicht nur Leute die schreiben können, sondern auch jemanden der eine Webseite einrichten kann (inkl.Server, Speicherplatz für die pdf kann ich ev. über die TU-Wien organisieren), und einfach Freiwillige die Mitarbeiten wollen, ich denke Arbeit findet sich immer.

Also lasst mal hören was ihr davon denkt.

Alex

----------

## Earthwings

Wäre die Mitarbeit beim englischen bzw. bei der Übersetzung des Newsletters ins Deutsche nicht ne gute Alternative?

----------

## alex00

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Wäre die Mitarbeit beim englischen bzw. bei der Übersetzung des Newsletters ins Deutsche nicht ne gute Alternative?

 

Denke ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Zum einen sollte das ganze ja mehr als ein Newsletter werden und zum anderen bin ich von dessen Struktur nicht so ganz überzeugt. Über andere Distris gibt es Bücher, Zeitschriften,...aber bei Gentoo fehlt das ganze. Denke dieses Loch sollte gestopft werden.

Alex

----------

## tm130

Wieder so eine Aktion "Ich könnte zwar mithelfen und mich an etwas bestehendem beteiligen und versuchen es zu ändern, aber ich mach lieber was eigenes Neues, dann kann ich auch meine dicken Eier besser raushängen lassen". 

Sorry, aber wenn in jedem Open-Source Projekt gehandelt würde ohne Synergien zu bündeln, dann weiss ich nicht, ob wir heute in diesem Forum wären...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alex00

 *tm130 wrote:*   

> Wieder so eine Aktion "Ich könnte zwar mithelfen und mich an etwas bestehendem beteiligen und versuchen es zu ändern, aber ich mach lieber was eigenes Neues, dann kann ich auch meine dicken Eier besser raushängen lassen". 
> 
> Sorry, aber wenn in jedem Open-Source Projekt gehandelt würde ohne Synergien zu bündeln, dann weiss ich nicht, ob wir heute in diesem Forum wären...  

 

Kann man von solchen Beiträgen aber auch sagen...wenn jeder nur solchen Müll von sich lässt ohne Initiative zu zeigen wären wir wohl heute noch.....naja...auf solche Kommentare kann ich verzichten.

Ich denke ich will nicht etwas machen was es schon gibt, sondern etwas was es noch nicht gibt. Gibt es ein gentoo Magazin wo ich mitarbeiten kann, das in regelmäßigen Abständen erscheint und einen Überblick über neues, aktuelles gibt. Habe nichts dagegen das ganze in gentoo.de zu integrieren...aber bitte nicht sagen dass ich das ganze nur mache um meine e... raushängen zu lassen....

Alex

----------

## Lenz

Der Kommentar von tm130 war wirklich daneben. Habe leider gerade keine Zeit, mir Gedanken zu machen. Werde mir bis morgen was überlegen und hier antworten.

Bis denne,

Lenz.

----------

## alex00

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Der Kommentar von tm130 war wirklich daneben. Habe leider gerade keine Zeit, mir Gedanken zu machen. Werde mir bis morgen was überlegen und hier antworten.
> 
> Bis denne,
> 
> Lenz.

 

Danke, scheint ja doch noch Leute zu geben die seriös antworten können   :Rolling Eyes: 

Alex

----------

## shermann

 *alex00 wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Der Kommentar von tm130 war wirklich daneben. Habe leider gerade keine Zeit, mir Gedanken zu machen. Werde mir bis morgen was überlegen und hier antworten.
> 
> Bis denne,
> 
> Lenz. 
> ...

 

Meister tm130 hat aber recht.

Wir haben richtig viele gute Ansätze, aber leider gehen die meisten den Bach runter, weil niemand mitmacht.

Neue Sachen machen wollen alle, aber bei schon vorhandenen Mitmachen?

Vielleicht hat tm130 seine Sprache nicht 100%ig im Griff gehabt, die Intention ist aber vollkommen richtig !

----------

## tm130

Wenn ich es auch etwas drastisch ausgedrückt habe, so stehe ich doch zu meiner Meinung, die sich auch in der Kernaussage meines Beitrages widerspiegelt.

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum jeder immer was eigenes machen muss. Ich kenne jetzt schon Gentooforen wie Sand am Meer, zwei Wikis und ich will nicht wissen wieviele Blog-Systeme à la Slashdot mit angeschlossenem ebuild-Downloadbereich.

Die Folge ist, dass man die ganzen Infos nicht an einer Stelle findet, sondern kilometerweit über Google verstreut. Wenn man nur einmal etwas zumindest halbwegs zentral halten würde, dann würde die Qualität wesentlich verbessert werden. Tut mir leid - aber einer neuerlichen "Extrawurst" prophezeie ich eine Totgeburt (und das ist auch gut so, denn so bleiben die Informationen zwangsläufig gebündelt).

Warum Du nicht dem GWN-Team beitreten willst, hast Du nicht begründet (Hinweis: wenn man "dabei" ist, kann man auch was ändern - ist wie in der Kommunalpolitik) - ohne diese Begründung kann ich es nur als Prestigeobjekt sehen. Sorry.

----------

## dertobi123

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Denke ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

 

Wo ist dann der Zusammenhang zum GWN, bzw. zur Übersetzung des selbigen? Nebenbei: Der GWN wird seit einigen Monaten wieder regelmäßig übersetzt, wenn es dir nicht schnell genug geht steht es dir selbstverständlich frei mitzuhelfen.

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Zum einen sollte das ganze ja mehr als ein Newsletter werden und zum anderen bin ich von dessen Struktur nicht so ganz überzeugt.

 

Details? Was kann man deiner Meinung nach anderes machen?

Wenn du es uns nicht verraten magst sei doch zumindest so lieb und erzähl dies dem Herausgeber des GWN, Ulrich Plate (plate@gentoo.org), der sich sicherlich über jedes Feedback und begründete Kritik freut.

BTW: Ein solches Online-Magazin (und nichts anderes ist realistisch!) lässt sich sicherlich in gentoo.de einbinden ...

----------

## chrib

Irgendwie finde ich die Idee nicht grade so toll. Wenn Du Dich wirklich einbringen willst in Gentoo, dann hilf wie Earthwings ja schon gesagt hat eine Mitarbeit bei dem englischen Newsletter oder dessen deutschen Übersetzung sicherlich besser. Ansonsten seh ich die Gefahr, das nach ein, maximal zwei Ausgaben des "Gentoo-Magazins" (worüber willst Du eigentlich genau berichten?) das ganze eingestellt wird, weil es sich als totgeburt erwiesen hat.

Ansonsten, eine Idee allein reicht nicht aus, was Du brauchst ist ein sinnvolles Konzept. Viel Spass bei der Ausarbeitung.

Just my 2 cents

Christian

----------

## Lenz

 *shermann wrote:*   

> Meister tm130 hat aber recht.
> 
> Wir haben richtig viele gute Ansätze, aber leider gehen die meisten den Bach runter, weil niemand mitmacht.
> 
> Neue Sachen machen wollen alle, aber bei schon vorhandenen Mitmachen?
> ...

 

Das lässt das Ganze aber auch wieder in einem ganz anderen Licht erscheinen, als wenn man das so sagt: "[...] ich mach lieber was eigenes Neues, dann kann ich auch meine dicken Eier besser raushängen lassen." Das find ich halt daneben.

Denn: Ich glaube kaum, dass es die Intention von alex00 ist, seine "dicken Eier raushängen zu lassen". Kritik an der zukunftssicherheit eines solchen Magazins ist ja durchaus angebracht, aber bitte nicht so.

----------

## Ezekeel

ich hätte auf jeden Fall großes interesse an so etwas. nur kann ich mich der Meinungen anderer im großen und ganzen nur anschließen. Mich kotzt (entschuldige bitte diese vulgäre ausdrucksweise) es auch ziemlich an, dass jedes Thema 50 mal behandelt wird während es doch eigentlich möglich wäre seine Zeit anders einzuordnen um an neuen Problemen zu arbeiten. 

Mein Vorschlag daher, ein Magazin das zwar neue und selbständige Themen beinhaltet, das aber nur zu ca. 30%, da sonst der Zeitaufwand zu hoch wäre. 70% sollten aus dem Englischen übersetzt und aus den Foren und sonstigen news boards geklaut werden. Ich finde das recht praktisch - zu meinen CS zeiten bin ich auch immer auf die Seiten von guten clans da diese die wichtigen Informationen immer zusammengetragen haben!! Ein riesen Bonus an übersichtlichkeit was das ganze doch wirklich lesenswert macht. Ansonsten sollte man sich gedanken darüber machen wie man das Heft staffelt. Umfang, Design und Einteilung. Ich glaube kaum, dass sich ein 100 seitiges Heft einfach so auf die Beine stellen lässt. Darüber hinaus gibt es zig Themenbereiche die sich für so etwas eignen würden: 

-> Aktuelle Politische ereignisse

-> Bugreport

-> News

-> Hardware 4 Lin oder speziell Gentoo

-> Tutorials

-> Beiträge aus der Dev Section

... 

das bedfarf wirklich viel arbeit. Mehr als die meisten wahrscheinlich bereit sind reinzustecken. Vor allem wenn ich mal die bisherigen posts hier lese. Ich muss sagen, dass ich sehr gerne schreibe, schon seit eh und je - leider bin ich aber so ziemlicher Linux Newbie - habe aber ausrecihende Englischkenntnisse um die meisten Artikel zu verstehen und vielleicht auch zu übersetzen. 

Anbei möchte ich noch anmerken, dass es mir unter Umständen möglich wäre eine Printausgabe möglichst günstig zu erzeugen, da ich gute Kontakte zu gelernten Druckern (nein nicht Tintenstrahler - sondern die großen Dinger) habe. Das soll heissen, dass es mir möglich wäre durchaus vielleicht 500 Stück in Schwarz Weiss mal einfach nur so zu drucken wobei man sich dann darum kümmern müßte wie man die vertreibt. Ansonsten könnte ich vielleicht auch sonderkonditionen raushandeln für 4 Farb Druck und eine Auflage von 50.000 Stück @ 100 Pages!  :Smile: 

Ein weiteres Ding ist, dass es sich vielleicht lohnen würde für so etwas einen Verein zu eröffnen, bzw. der gentoo-ev beizutreten, da man dann Sponsorengelder anfordern und Sependenquittungen ausstellen könnte! 

So viel Dazu - ein paar Gedanken von mir! Die Rechtschreibung bitte ich zu missachten!! Ich weiss wie man richtig schreibt, nur dass man es weiss heisst noch nicht, dass man es auch macht! 

Ich wäre auf alle Fälle dabei!!

----------

## dertobi123

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> Mein Vorschlag daher, ein Magazin das zwar neue und selbständige Themen beinhaltet, das aber nur zu ca. 30%, da sonst der Zeitaufwand zu hoch wäre. 70% sollten aus dem Englischen übersetzt und aus den Foren und sonstigen news boards geklaut werden.

 

Mit dem "zusammenklauen" habe ich so meine Probleme ... Gut, die Lizenz des Großteils der Doku gibt das her, was aus Foren oder von Newssetien kopieren hingegen nicht.

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> Ansonsten sollte man sich gedanken darüber machen wie man das Heft staffelt. Umfang, Design und Einteilung. Ich glaube kaum, dass sich ein 100 seitiges Heft einfach so auf die Beine stellen lässt.

 

Ihr habt auch nur ansatzweise eine Ahnung, wieviel Arbeit hinter einem wöchentlichen GWN steckt? Vergleicht den GWN mal mit einem monatlichen Printmagazin ...

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> habe aber ausrecihende Englischkenntnisse um die meisten Artikel zu verstehen und vielleicht auch zu übersetzen. 

 

Warum hilfst du dann nicht mit die "offizielle" Doku zu übersetzen?

----------

## Ezekeel

 *Quote:*   

> Warum hilfst du dann nicht mit die "offizielle" Doku zu übersetzen?

 

weil ich mir das ganze mal angeschaut habe und bei mir die Alarmglocken losgegenagen sind als ich gelesen habe, dass man dafür in vim oder was weiss ich was für 'nen Editor schreiben muss. Ich bin seit 6 Monaten unter Linux und liebe auch die Shell, aber mit den Editoren in der Shell habe ich mich bisher bis auf Nano nicht wirklich anfreunden können mir fehlen strg +x, ctrl + backspace etc.pp.

 *Quote:*   

> Ihr habt auch nur ansatzweise eine Ahnung, wieviel Arbeit hinter einem wöchentlichen GWN steckt? Vergleicht den GWN mal mit einem monatlichen Printmagazin ... 

 

Wer redet von wöchentlich?! Ich dachte mehr an Monatlich oder 2 Monatlich, solange bis zumindest die Orga steht. Und ich weiss wieviel Arbeit hinter einem Magazin steckt, ich habe ein halbes Jahr an einem Mitgearbeitet das über die erste Ausgabe nie hinauskam.

 *Quote:*   

> Mit dem "zusammenklauen" habe ich so meine Probleme ... Gut, die Lizenz des Großteils der Doku gibt das her, was aus Foren oder von Newssetien kopieren hingegen nicht. 

 

Nein? Unter welchem Recht steht denn ein Forum Post? Wenn ein Mensch dem anderen etwas erzählt so ist es meines Wissens in keinster Weise strafbar das niederzudrucken. Ein Forum ist im Grunde genommen nichts anderes, daher - möchte ich es bezweifeln, dass damit rechtliche Probleme verbunden wären!

----------

## UTgamer

Hallo Lenz ich schließe mich dir an. 

Was ich unter alex00's Gentoo Magazin verstehen würde (wird weiter unten notiert) ist auch 

etwas das mir bei Gentoo fehlt. Mein großes Vorbild, das ich seit kurzem regelmäßig lese ist: 

http://www.pl-link-db.de/.

Ich verstehe alex00 so, daß er nicht nur über die Teile im GWN (=System news) ansich 

Berichte haben möchte sondern mehr wie, Berichte & Tipps. Wenn ich Tips brauche durch-

suche ich das Forum nach brauchbarem (persöhnliche Notiz: Suchfunktion ist zum schreien), 

und danach in einer Suchmaschine.

Es könnten:

- Erfahrungsberichte, 

- Lösungen (Audio/Video/Treiber etc...) sein, 

- Tips wie die Sammlung von Ian (mit verweisen zum Original-Thread einmal sauber aufgebaut)

- Linksammlungen, 

- die GWN evtl. später (nur wenn erfolgreich) integrieren.

- Ein Thread hier im Forum kann das ganze vervollständigen.

Es würde eben für Gelegenheitssurfer ansprechender werden. Ich könnte Linux/GNU-

Interressierte mit einem schnellen Link auf unsere gesammelte übersichtliche Professionalität 

verweisen. Nein ich meine nicht unsere super Installationsdokumentation.

1. und wichtigster Punkt in meinem Windows Bekanntenkreis:

Die Seiten der Programme auf die ich verweise sind fast immer engl.! Diese Personen nutzen 

engl. Programme verstehen aber die Anleitungen nicht, daher wird Gentoo/Debian 

(schlage oft Knoppix zum Testen vor) erst garnicht installiert (einer hat es probiert und 

aufgegeben). Erfahrungsberichte von Anwendungen können solchen Personen helfen. 

Sie müssen auch garnicht im eigenen Projekt sein, es hilft ein Link zur richtigen Stelle.

Trial und Error - ist auch eine Methode bei vielen, sie haben Programme über Jahre erlernt, und wollen dies nicht aufgeben.

Ein wenig Magazin mäßig käme nicht schlecht.

Der negative Punkt:

- Es kostet Zeit (Erstellung und Pflege)

- Webspace (=Geld)

----------

## tommy101

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nein? Unter welchem Recht steht denn ein Forum Post? Wenn ein Mensch dem anderen etwas erzählt so ist es meines Wissens in keinster Weise strafbar das niederzudrucken. Ein Forum ist im Grunde genommen nichts anderes, daher - möchte ich es bezweifeln, dass damit rechtliche Probleme verbunden wären!

 

Also ich glaube, das Urheberrecht gilt hier genauso...

Also, keine fremden Howtos als deine geistige Leistung verkaufen..   :Laughing: 

----------

## toskala

das urheberrecht sagt, dass man keine trivialen inhalte schützen lassen kann, aber wenn sich jemand den aufriss gibt, ein howto zu schreiben, dann kann er/sie da schon sein anrecht drauf geltend machen.

naja, aber das jetzt OT, ich finde es gibt genug linux-magazine die die welt nicht braucht... den GWN zu übersetzen halte ich für sinnvoller, respektive an kräften mitzuwirken die den GWN erweitern auf mehr redaktionellen inhalt etc.

ein printmag zu machen ist wesentlich mehr arbeit als ihr euch das grade mal eben vorstellt, achja, und mal ganz nebenbei, ein printmag _muss_ in regelmässigen abständen erscheinen wenn es einigermaßen brauchbar sein soll, hehe, und mit einer "komm ich heut nich mach ichs morgen" einstellung die viele leute eben bekommen wenn sie feststellen, dass es mehr arbeit wurde als man sich das vorstellte, kann man sowas nich reissen.

nur meine 10cents.

----------

## crashedworld

Eine Gentoo-Magazin (in deutsch) wäre auch was, was ich mir schon lange wünsche!

Aber warum gleich in der Dimension eines printmags denken? Einfach mal mit einem online-magazin anfagen. Am Beispiel von Linux Gazette kann man ein erfolgreiches sehen. Warum nicht auch diesen Weg gehen?

Mein Vorschlag wäre es, ein Redaktions-System zu entwickeln (dafür natürlich Entwickler suchen) und ein Gentoo-Magazin im PDF Format rausbringen. Jeder, der sich für dieses Magazin interessiert kann sich dann in einem Newsletter eintragen, der immer über eine neue Ausgabe informiert.

Ich wäre bereit, an einer Softwarelösung mit zu entwickeln.

Zum thema copyright:

Wenn wir ein System entwickeln, dass der "Redaktion" als basis dient ist es eine kleinigkeit, standard-emails über das system verschicken zu lassen und um die druck, bzw. publizierungsrechte beim autor zu erfragen.

Somit: lasst uns einen harten Kern von Leuten finden, die die Redaktion und das Entwicklungsteam bilden. Ein Problem ist dann nur noch eine Domain, unter der wir das ganze präsentieren können.

----------

## smg

Die Idee gefällt mir gut  :Smile: 

Lese schon lange das Linux-Magazin && c't, aber ein deutsches Gentoo-Magazin wäre natürlich um Längen besser  :Very Happy: 

mfg

----------

## frary

Daß die meißten hier gern schreiben, steht wohl fest. Keiner bekommt Geld oder Liebe für seine Beiträge, und trotzdem gibt es unzählige Howtos und Erfahrungsberichte. Warum soll nicht ein kleines Team versuchen, so etwas auf die Beine zu stellen...?

Persönlich weiß ich nicht, ob ich ständig Zeit und Lust habe, mich um ein monatlich erscheinendes Magazin zu kümmern, aber man kann es doch mal versuchen. Ein sticky mit dem Thema "sendet was ihr loswerden wollt" und jemanden, der es zusammenstellt.

Entweder kommt dabei ein einmaliges Riesenhowto raus, oder der Stoff reicht für regelmäßiges erscheinen mit festen Rubriken.

Mal ehrlich, viele von euch ( die schon lange dabei sind ) nervt es doch gewaltig, daß Neueinsteiger, Faulenzer und Spaßlinuxer ( ich will die nicht in einen Topf werfen! ) die richtigen Infos erst finden, wenn ihnen einer den Link postet! Vielleicht ist ein nett aufgemachtes Magazin das Medium, das Traffic erspart und die Nerven schont?

@Alex00: Wenn du wirklich Bock hast, starte doch einen Versuch, du wirst sicher Unterstützung von Moderatoren und Forum bekommen...muß ja nicht gleich ein Rießending werden.

@Kritiker: Der Ton macht die Musik! Und da der Ton hier eher gemütlich ist, erschrecke ich oft ein bisschen, wenn jemand so laut wird. Das hat sicher seine Gründe, aber geht es nicht auch leiser?

T

----------

## tgurr

Also ich find die Idee auch super und hätte z.B. gerne eine monatliches Magazin auf Papier, finde das viel besser als irgendwelche Online Magazine, alleine schon wegen der Archivierung.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist z.B. auch, das der Arbeitgeber es wohl gerner sehen würde wenn man ein Fachmagazin ließt als andauernd in Foren zu surfen.

MfG. Psy

----------

## jhgz1

Ich finde es waere besser eher den Newsletter und das Forum zu bereichern, aber wenn man ein solches Magazin in Angriff nehmen sollte, dann scheint mir am besten als eine Extension des Gentoo-Rahmens. 

Es waere sicher nett ein kleines Kompendium, sagen wir bimonatlich, in den Haenden zu halten, was alles beinhaltet was schon im voraus genannt wurde; halt ein Kompendium von Forum, Newsletter und generellen Neuigkeiten aus der Linux Welt in Bezug auf Gentoo.

Ich denke mal es sollte kein Problem sein fuer einen Redakteur Emails auszutauschen mit den jeweiligen Schreibern der Howtos um Genehmigung fuer eine Publikation zu kriegen, als alles selber zu schreiben mit einigen wenigen. Die meisten der Autoren waeren mit einer Publikation sicherlich einverstanden (sonst waere ja auch nicht soviel in den Foren zu finden...), man muesste halt nur wissen ob sie vielleicht noch einen Namen drunter setzen wollen oder aehnliches.

Ob man jetzt Deutsch oder Englisch als Basis nimmt, beeinflusst natuerlich immens die Zahl der moeglichen Leser, aber das waere denke ich eine Frage mit der man sich sekundaer beschaeftigen sollte.

Da Gentoo in vielem auf XML Dokumenten fusst, sollte man denke ich denselben Ansatz nehmen. Zunaechst waere es wahrscheinlich am praktikabelsten online zu publizieren, aber vielleicht faenden sich ja einige die bereit waeren eine Vorlage zu einem Copy-Shop zu bringen(bei meinem hier gibt es Druck&Binden(Plastikringbinder reicht ja) von 100 Seiten fuer < 4 Dollar, kann also nicht die Welt sein sowas machen zu lassen) und die dann als Buchsendung bei der Post abzuschmeissen, sollte im Endeffekt weit weniger als 10Euro das Stueck kosten (inkl. Versand) und das liesse sich ja alles wunderbar mit Gentoo.de harmonisieren.

OK, vieles nicht realistisch, aber man hat kaum was zu verlieren (sofern man jetzt nicht ne Druckerpresse kauft) ausser Zeit. 

Den Webspace halte ich fuer das geringste Problem, wenn wir es nicht bei gentoo.de unterbringen koennten, waere ich wahrscheinlich auch bereit fuer so nen Versuch was beizusteuern.

----------

## slick

Jetzt geb ich auch mal mein Senf dazu.

Also um von einer vernünftigen Printausgabe zu reden denke ich mal sprechen wir hier von mindesten 10 Seiten (5 hinten und vorn bedruckt)

D..h das sind übersetzt gesehen mindestens 20 "GWN's". 

1. Es muss jemand alles zusammensammeln.

2. Übersetzen

3. Layout usw.

4. eine Printausgabe mit nur "GWN's" wird sich sich keiner kaufen (schon aus Aktualität der "späten" Printausgabe), also müssen da auch gute Extra-Beiträge (HowTo's etc) rein. Für diese sind ggf. auch 1-3 durchzuführen.

5. Die gedruckten Beiträge müssen was neues sein, denn Forumsbeiträge scheiden aus, die liest man besser im Forum wo man mit STRG-C den Code gleich rauskopieren kann. Sind es wirklich neue Beiträge, braucht man dazu die Listungs, als Download oder CD, d.h. es wäre wieder eine neue Gentoo-Magazin-Seite zu betreuen.

6. Um damit was zu bewirken müßte das Magazin entsprechend verteilt werden. d.h. es muss eine entsprechend große Auflage werden. Eine hohe Auflage kostet dementsprechend viel Geld., welches "verloren" ist wenn das Magazin aus praktischen Gründen versagt (siehe Punkt 5)

Alles im allem nur ein sinnloses Unterfangen wenn man nicht entsprechend groß aufzieht. Aber das wird weder ein Einzelner tragen können, noch eine Community, welche ja anscheinend nicht so begeistert davon ist.

Also muss ich zugegebenermaßen somit dem Kommentar mit den Genitalien etwas zustimmen.Last edited by slick on Tue Oct 26, 2004 5:44 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## alekel

Wenn sich genügend Menschen hierfür finden lassen würden, könnte bestimmt etwas daraus werden.

Ich persönlich würde es bestimmt lesen, aber die Zeit dafür finden mitzuarbeiten - ich glaube nicht. Die beste Doku und der beste Newsletter für mich ist das Forum hier und die Dokus von gentoo. In den Dokus steckt bereits sehr viel arbeit drinne und ich denke, wenn hier noch mehr mitarbeiten würden (da nehm ich mich selber nicht aus, da ich auch nur Nutznieser bin  :Sad:  ) wäre das ganze noch effektiver. Ich denke alleine an diesen Dokus zu bauen und diese aktuell zu halten ist bereits mehr als aufwendig und die Menschen dahinter würden sich betimmt über tatkräftige mithilfe freuen. Ich persönlich würde -vorrausgesetzt ich hätte die Zeit - eher in diese Richtung gehen.

----------

## oscarwild

Moin,

ich finde alex00's Idee wirklich super! Das Forum und die Newsletters sind zwar gut und recht, aber ein monatliches Printmagazin wäre schon eine tolle Sache, vielleicht so nach dem Vorbild - für alle, die's noch kennen -  des 64'er Magazins.

Vermutlich läßt sich aber ein Projekt in einer solchen Dimension nicht ohne weiteres allein auf freiwilligen Beiträge aufsetzen, hier fallen einfach Fixkosten für Druck etc. an, die gegenfinanziert werden müssen, und das klappt nur, wenn konstant gute Artikel einfließen. Der Aufwand dürfte wirklich enorm sein, und ich sehe eigentlich keinen anderen Weg als den, den konventionelle Magazine gehen. Jetzt werden natürlich einige aufschreien und über die drohende Kommerzialisierung von Gentoo zetern - das muß so nicht sein! Man könnte das wirklich im Rahmen eines allgemeinnützigen Vereins betreiben... vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand von Euch in dieser Richtung aus?

Für die aktive Mitarbeit fehlt mir leider die Zeit, aber als potentieller (zahlender) Kunde wäre ich schon mal zu haben  :Wink: 

Noch ein paar Worte an tm130 und Konsorten: es gab neulich eine recht nette Radiowerbung für eine größere Bank. Da hörte man eine Weile lang eine Fliegenklatsche schnalzen, und dann eine Ansage "jeden Tag werden xxx gute Ideen einfach erschlagen". So kommt das ganze rüber.

Richtig ist, daß dazu ein umfassendes Konzept ausgearbeitet werden muß - aber jedem Konzept geht eine Idee voraus, und die hat alex00 formuliert. Ihr solltet wirklich darauf achten, keine persönlichen Angriffe abzulassen, sondern entweder nicht in ein aus Eurer Sicht uninteressantes Thema einsteigen, oder Euch wirklich mal mit dem Thema "konstruktive Kritik" auseinandersetzen. Auch eine Entschuldigung ist ggf. angebracht, wenn man sich im Ton vergriffen hat.

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## MrTom

So ich auch...

Bin persönlich der Meinung, dass es wohl schon einen Unterschied zwischen einem Magazin und dem Gentoo Newsletter gibt!

Ein Magazin, und da möchte ich mal einfach das Linux-Magazin als Beispiel heranziehen, hat ein sehr breites Spektrum und ist deshalb natürlich auch nicht so aktuell, wie ein Newsletter. 

Dafür bietet ein Newsletter schnell und ohne Schnörkel Informationen. Bei einem Magazin möchte ich Bilder etc. haben Nah ja Wie halt das Linux-Magazin, aber halt als Online-Version.

Allerdings ist ein Magazin, schon ein sehr umfangreiches Projekt.

Wenn ich alleine daran denke, welchen Aufwand es macht, unsere Firmenseite mit Inhalt zu füllen, kann ich mir vorstellen, welche Arbeit ein Magazin macht.

Es ist schön wenn jemand eine solche Idee hat. 

Aber ich möchte das alles mit den Versuchen der verschiedenen "Gentoo-Installer" vergleichen. Da gibt es inzwischen wohl auch 100 unterschiedliche Projekte dazu. Keines kommt weiter, weil niemand zusammenarbeitet oder jemand der Meinung ist, eine Idee in den Raum zu werfen und die anderen machen das dann schon...

Ich fände so ein Magazin schon sehr schön. Allerdings würde es mir schon reichen, etwas in der Art wie Slashdot zu haben. Also einfach unter gentoo.de z.B. ein Wiki und da kann dann JEDER (in Bezug auf hohe Anzahl von Mitwirkenden) einen Beitrag schreiben. Ein "Chefredakteur" sortiert das dann alles, damit es wie bei einem Magazin in monatliche oder was auch immer für Zeitfenster sortiert wird.

----------

## slick

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Man könnte das wirklich im Rahmen eines allgemeinnützigen Vereins betreiben... vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand von Euch in dieser Richtung aus? 

 

Verein: http://www.gentoo-ev.org/de/5

Gemeinnützigkeit: http://www.gentoo-ev.org/de/1 - Erster Block

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

ich finde die Idee an sich ja gut, nur ist es halt wirklich so, dass es garnicht soviele Gentoo speziefischen Dinge gibt und die die es gibt werden IMHO im Newsletter gut verarbeitet.

Alles andere sind, auch die meisten Wie Machen sind eher Gentoo unspezifisch und für Linux  (bzw. der Software) allgemein.

Also würde nur wieder ein Linux Magazin bei herauskommen.

MfG

Py

----------

## toskala

also ich muss mal aus der "controlling ecke" heraus argumentieren.

sowas will aufgebaut werden, also muss die grundlegende frage beantwortet werden: warum wollt ihr genau das machen, was andere schon tun?

wenn diese beantwortet ist, geht es darum den markt zu sondieren, man überprüfe sinnvollerweise mittels demographischer erhebung ob es wirklich einen markt für so ein unterfangen gibt.

ist das positiv überprüfe man die gesamten aufwände und stelle sie dem leistungspotenzial gegenüber über welches man verfügt.

geht das gut, dann kanns ja losgehen. aber hey, ein sogenannter businessplan (ja das hört sich jetzt vielleicht albern an) ist nicht so einfach zu erstellen.

effektiv umfasst das teil vielleicht 3 seiten, aber soweit herauskondensiert, dass es wirklich die kernfragen trifft.

ich weiss ja nicht wieviel erfahrung ihr hier habt, aber das bricht den meisten das genick und ich will jetzt nicht schwarzmalen.

----------

## CaT

also die idee ein gentoo magazin zu machen find ich sicherlich nicht schlecht. doch eben das ganze ist mit sehr sehr viel aufwand und geld verbunden. bis sich das auch etabliert und verkauft geht es bestimmt lange. (debian, suse, redhat oder z.b. mandrake haben soweit ich weiss auch keine eigenen magazine) und gentoo das sowieso etwas vorkentnisse benötigt (würd ich nicht gerade optimal für nen einsteiger bezeichnen ausser er lernt viel und hat grosses interesse) würde sich dann als magazin wohl eher an bereits gentoo user wenden. denn wenn jemand sich entscheidet linux eimal auszuprobieren und es anzuschauen denk ich nicht dass er geerade gentoo ausprobieren wird (das ist bestimmt ein eher kleinerer teil der linux interessenten). somit würde das magzin wahrscheinlich weniger von neuzugängern gelesen werden, sondern halt eher von eben solchen die schon gentoo nutzen die frage ist dann halt wieviel user das dann auch lesen würden.

aber eben die idee ist schon gut. die situation ist aber wie schon öfters gesagt wurde, im ganzen internet verstreut findet man diverse gute informationen zu linux (oder spezifisch gentoo) doch das sind soo viele verschiedene seiten und sachen man hat einfach keine übersicht. jeder kennt wieder andere quellen. eine ansammlung der infos wäre gut.

die newsletter übersetzen ist sicherlich auch keine schlechte idee vorallem für die user, die kein oder eher schlechtes englisch können.

----------

## amne

Wieso nicht gleich ein 1500 Seiten starkes Gentoo Buch schreiben?  :Wink: 

Im Ernst: Ich bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass das Projekt - auch bei den besten Absichten - euch über den Kopf wachsen wird. Wenn schon die Gentoo-Leute "keinen anständigen Newsletter zusammenbringen", wieso unterstützt ihr sie nicht einfach. Sollte der Newsletter dann in allen Sprachen täglich erscheinen könnt ihr euch ja an das nächste Ziel ranmachen.

----------

## alex00

Hallo Leute,

habe mich jetzt mal etwas zurückgehalten und mir die ganzen Posts in Ruhe durchgelesen und

ich denke es ist an der Zeit einiges klarzustellen:

Gerenell ist zu sagen, dass die Diskussion die hier über den Gentoo-Newsletter und dessen

Parallelität zum "Gentoo-Magazin" völlig unnötig und verfehlt ist.

Erstens zielt der Gentoo-Newsletter auf eine regelmäßige/unregelmäßige Information über

Gentoo selber ab (Bugs, Releases,...). Er beinhaltet keine Benutzererfahrungen, Tipps,

Berichte über Gentoo relevante Hardware, usw. Und daran sieht man meiner Meinung nach schon den

Unterschied der beiden Medien. Ich würde das Gentoo Magazin als interessante Lektüre die man

sich in regelmäßigen Abständen reinziehen kann, welche jede Menge interessanter Info und

weniger interessante beinhaltet, ansehen. Ich sehe nicht den Sinn darin den engl. Newsletter

ins deutsche zu übersetzen und in als Magazin rauszubringen; das wäre dumm!

Zu Ezekeel: Ich sehe das ähnlich wie du. Die Gliederung gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

Ein Printmagazin würde ich aber erst mal nicht anstreben. Ich denke man sollte den Ball

anfangs flach halten und versuchen ein kleines Magazin, welches sich jeder gratis downloaden kann

auf die Beine zu stellen. Solle dies fruchten und erfolgreich sein, kann man eine Printausgabe ins

Auge fassen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre für Messen (inux tage, cebit,....) eine Printausgabe

zu erstellen.

Zu UTgamer: Die Erfahrungsberichte könnten natürlich einen wichtigen Schwerpunkt des 

Magazins ausmachen. Ich denke auch ein wenig Magazin könnte nicht schaden.

Zu deinen negativen Punkten..."es kostet Zeit"...ja natürlich, alles was man im Leben

macht kostet Zeit, aber ich denke mit ein bischen Einsatz und gutem Willen läßt sich

einiges machen.

Zum Webspace...wie bereits erwähnt, fände ich es schön wenn das ganze in gentoo.de eingegliedert 

wird (auch um den Vorwurf von vielen, die Infos würden sich über 100 Webseiten verteilen, 

entgegenzuwirken). Diese Integration müsste aber nichts anderes als eine Übersichtsseite

sein, mit einer Tabelle wo die diversen Ausgaben aufgelistet sind und dann als pdf gedownloadet

werden könnten. Die eigentlichen pdf könnte ich am GDS-Server der TU-Wien unterbringen.

Dadurch würde für das gentoo.de-Projekt fast kein Webspace anfallen. Zu überlegen wäre eine

Art Mailingliste einzurichten wo man das Gentoo-Magazin abbonieren kann, d.h bei erscheinen

einer neuen Ausgabe bekommen die Abbonnenten einfach ein Mail mit dem Hinweis dass eine neue

Ausgabe verfügbare ist und gedownloadet werden kann (kenn das Prinzip von der Universität, wo

Rundschreiben auf diese Art und Weise vertrieben werden).

Zu tommy101: Ich denke auch dass man mit dem Urheberrecht vorsichtig umgehen sollte, nur

bin ich auch der meinung dass man Hilfestellungen aus Foren durchaus übernehmen kann.

Ich denke für jeden Forenbenutzer wird es eine Ehre sein, wenn man seinen Namen und seine

Hilfestellung "abdruckt"....niemand redet hier von Infos unter den Nagel reisen ohne

den Autor zu erwähnen.

Zu crashedworld: Du triffts die Sache ziemlich gut. Wir scheinen schon mal auf eine Linie zu sein.

(siehe meine Gedanken oben). Also lass uns Leute finden und uns per Mail weiterreden.

Zu Psy': Denke ein Pintmedium ist vom ersten Tag weg nicht machbar, aber ein Magazin dass man als

pdf downloaden kann würde doch einen guten Mittelweg darstellen, oder nicht?

Es steht ja jedem frei das ganze dann auszudrucken. Denke auch dass die ersten Ausgaben

nicht mehr als 10 Seiten haben werden.

Zu frary und oscarwild: Danke für die aufmunternden Worte...

Zu slick: Also ich will jetzt nicht den gleichen Ton anschlagen wie viele hier, doch wieviele Dinge

in der Geschichte waren wohl anfänglich belächelt und als aussichtslos abgetan worden. Manchmal

wünsche ich mir hier ein bischen mehr begeisterung und willen bei dingen mitzuarbeiten.

Und glaubt mir, die Weisheit hat hier niemand mit Löffeln gegessen und jeder von uns kan noch was lernen und sollte sich nicht nur darauf beschränken andere Ideen niederzumachen. Kritik sollte

und muss sein, aber bitte auch konstruktiv, denn sonst hat sie wenig Sinn. Trotzdem danke

für deine Meinung.

Also da hier jetzt sehr viel geredet/geschrieben wurde schlage ich mal vor dass jder der

ernsthaft Interesse hat (UTgamer, crashedworld, Ezekeel, Stephan 'ash' Grein, frary, ....)

mitzuarbeiten mich per mail kontaktiert, dann können wir

dort weiterreden und ein Konzept ausarbeiten. Mail an: areitere@pop.tuwien.ac.at

Danke

Alex

----------

## chrib

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gerenell ist zu sagen, dass die Diskussion die hier über den Gentoo-Newsletter und dessen
> 
> Parallelität zum "Gentoo-Magazin" völlig unnötig und verfehlt ist.
> ...

 

Wenn ich mich recht erinner, gab es eine Zeit lang auch eine Rubrik im GWN, wo Nutzer ihre Erfahrungen mit Gentoo vorstellen konnten. Könnte mal also durchaus wieder aufleben lassen. Allerdings, wenn diese Rubrik jetzt schon nicht mehr existiert, dann liegt/lag es meines Erachtens wohl daran, das zu wenig Feedback aus der Community zurückkam. Das selbe prophezeie ich auch einer Rubrik Benutzererfahrung in einem Gentoo-Magazin. Vor allem in einem rein deutschsprachigen Magazin, wo weit aus weniger Leute zu erreichen sind als bei einer englischen Ausgabe.

Achja, ein Tips-Sektion gibt es durchaus im GWN.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Berichte über Gentoo relevante Hardware, usw. Und daran sieht man meiner Meinung nach schon den
> 
> Unterschied der beiden Medien. Ich würde das Gentoo Magazin als interessante Lektüre die man
> ...

 

Und wer soll die ganzen Infos beisteuern?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zu deinen negativen Punkten..."es kostet Zeit"...ja natürlich, alles was man im Leben
> 
> macht kostet Zeit, aber ich denke mit ein bischen Einsatz und gutem Willen läßt sich
> ...

 

Einsatz und guter Willen wird nicht ausreichen. Auch nur ein Onlinemagazin auf die Beine zu stellen bedarf verdammt viel Aufwand. Die Artikel müssen in ein ordentliches Format gebracht werden, Korrektur muss gelesen werden etc.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zu tommy101: Ich denke auch dass man mit dem Urheberrecht vorsichtig umgehen sollte, nur
> 
> bin ich auch der meinung dass man Hilfestellungen aus Foren durchaus übernehmen kann.
> ...

 

Trotzdem muss vor "Abdruck" der betreffende Autor kontaktiert werden. Englische Beiträge bzw. Howtos müssen ins Deutsche übersetzt werden. Die Howtos müssen auch auf ihre Richtigkeit überprüft werden. Fehler schleichen sich schnell ein, und können u.U. katastrophale Auswirkungen haben.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zu slick: Also ich will jetzt nicht den gleichen Ton anschlagen wie viele hier, doch wieviele Dinge
> 
> in der Geschichte waren wohl anfänglich belächelt und als aussichtslos abgetan worden. Manchmal
> ...

 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das sich das auch die Macher des GWN manchmal wünschen. 

Just my 2 cents

Christian

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Zu slick: Also ich will jetzt nicht den gleichen Ton anschlagen wie viele hier, doch wieviele Dinge 
> 
> in der Geschichte waren wohl anfänglich belächelt und als aussichtslos abgetan worden. Manchmal 
> 
> wünsche ich mir hier ein bischen mehr begeisterung und willen bei dingen mitzuarbeiten. 
> ...

 

*NachLuftSchnapp* 

1. Ich erinnere an den Spruch:

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Also lasst mal hören was ihr davon denkt. 

 

Ich habe nunmal meine Meinung dazu gesagt. Wenn es hier nicht erwünscht ist (nach indirekter Aufforderung) seine Meinung zu äußern, bitte, wieder was gelernt.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

2. Ich werde einen Teufel tun und ein Projekt unterstützen welches meiner(!) Meinung nach zum Scheitern verurteilt ist. Irgendwann wird sich meine Meinung auch mal ändern oder bestätigen. Wer weis...

Und hier zu erwarten das alle "Hurra" und "Juhu" schreiben, bloß weil mal wieder einer einen glänzenden Einfall hatte, ... da werde ich mir morgen das GENTOO-Fahrrad ausdenken, und alle die nicht mit dranrumbauen wollen sind doof. Und die die sagen das ist sinnlos, weil man Leute braucht die strampeln und nicht nur die planen, den sage ich dass ihre Meinung destruktiv ist.

----------

## oscarwild

jetzt kriegt Euch mal wieder ein!

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum eine gut gemeinte Idee zu einem derart agressiven Flaming ausarten müsste...

----------

## alex00

Ich verstehe den Ton hier auch nicht. War immer der Meinung dass das Forum hier für jede Idee, Problem,...offen ist. Aber anscheinend darf man wirklich nur Ideen posten von denen gewisse Leute überzeugt sind, sonst wird man in den Boden gestampft. Und ich vetrage einige Kritik, wenn sie etwas fundiert ist und in einer nicht beleidigenden Sprache geschrieben ist.

Alex

----------

## toskala

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Aber anscheinend darf man wirklich nur Ideen posten von denen gewisse Leute überzeugt sind, sonst wird man in den Boden gestampft. 
> 
> 

 

ich fühle mich hierbei einfach mal nicht angesprochen. ich habe kritisiert ohne zu sagen wie mans besser macht weil ich der meinung bin, dass dieses projekt unter den gegebenen vorraussetzungen schlicht nicht realisierbar ist. muss man denn, wenn man eine situation sieht, deren wunsch-entwicklung man für als nicht realisierbar ansieht konstruktiv bearbeiten?

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ich vetrage einige Kritik, wenn sie etwas fundiert ist und in einer nicht beleidigenden Sprache geschrieben ist.

 

naja, man muss sich auch nich immer auf den schlips getreten fühlen.

----------

## oscarwild

@toskala: Bedenken zu äußern ist durchaus konstruktiv, damit der andere nicht in eine Falle tappt, die er vielleicht selbst nicht gesehen hat - daher auch die Bezeichnung "konstruktive KRITIK". Daß man solche Bedenken auch sachlich (d.h., ohne heraushängende Genitalien) äußern kann, hast Du ja u.a. gezeigt.

----------

## toskala

@oscarwild: naja, vielleicht wurde das genital-thema überbewertet, in meiner täglichen umfeld erlebe ich durchaus auch diverse genital-worte, das ist eben "junge sprache"... vor einigen jahren war das wort "geil" auch noch mit einer vollkommen anderen beduetung belegt als wie es heute verwendet wird, und wenn jemand von den heraushängenden eiern spricht, dann wird es vermutlich in die richtung zeigen "meiner is aber länger als deiner", denk ich mir jetzt mal...  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Nicht vielleicht gerade die feinste Art, aber so schlimm war die Aussage mit den Eiern jetzt wirklich nicht. Bevor das jetzt jemand als Freibrief zum Flamen ansieht: Persönliche Beleidungungen werden hier im Forum keinesfalls toleriert.

----------

## MrTom

@alex00: Ich mach mal einen Vorschlag. Bring ein anständiges Konzept und ich helfe Dir zumindest bei der ersten Ausgabe schon mal mit einem Artikel weiter! Das ist mein Ernst.

Warum?

Im Open Source - Berech ist es "scheinbar" üblich, dass der erste Schritt immer von einer Person durchgeführt wird. Warum kann ich nicht sagen. Fällt mir aber immer wieder auf.

Unwiderstehlich!

Mach ein Konzept. Denn sonst wird nichts draus. Wenn Du wirklich etwas bewegen willst, dann wird es nicht anders funktionieren. Stell das fertige Konzept im Forum vor. Ich gehe davon aus, wenn es gut ist, dass niemand widerstehen kann und Du ein paar Helfer finden wirst! 

Oder doch nicht?

Auf der einen Seite gefällt mir der Gedanke eines Magazines doch recht gut. Auf der anderen Seite finde ich Projekte, wie z.B. gentoo-wiki.com sehr gut. Bin der Meinung, dass dort z.B. ein Magazin gut aufgehoben ist. Nicht als PDF, sondern als Wiki. Rede mal mit den Leuten dort. Vielleicht bekommst Du ja einen Unterbereich, für ein deutsches Magazin.

Sehe da viel mehr Vorteile! Man kann es durchsuchen, der Wiki-Gedanke ist genial usw

Denk mal darüber nach!

JustMy2Cent

MrTom

----------

## sprittwicht

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Denk mal darüber nach!

 

Oh oh, da war aber einer zu lange im Heise-Forum.  :Wink: 

Um meinen Senf dazuzugeben: Finde die Idee zwar ziemlich ambitioniert, aber würde das Projekt auch eher als unrealistisch einschätzen. Der Aufwand für ein regelmäßiges Magazin ist einfach zu hoch (denke ich). Und eine Printausgabe halte ich für eine reine Illusion, der Vergleich mit dem 64er Magazin ist - sorry - haarsträubend. Das 64er Magazin beschäftigte sich mit DEM meistverkauften Homecomputer seiner Zeit schlechthin, man vergleiche mal dessen Verbreitung mit der Verbreitung von Gentoo Linux. Alles klar? Im Übrigen war mit dem 64er Magazin dann auch sehr schnell Essig, als der C64 mit dem PC-Vormarsch an Bedeutung verlor.

Ich denke eine gute Ausgangsbasis für wissenswerte Artikel / Howtos zu Gentoo sind nach wie vor die Dokumentationsseiten auf gentoo.de. Wenn man da mal ein bisschen sammeln würde (Stichwort Mini-Howtos hier im Forum, die Autoren lassen sich jawohl problemlos erreichen und werden sicherlich einer Verwendung ihrer Artikel zustimmen), die Artikel sorgfältig überarbeiten / korrekturlesen / vereinheitlichen / sortieren würde, vielleicht noch sowas wie eine "Tipps und Tricks"-Rubrik für kleinere, aber erstaunlich regelmäßig im Forum nachgefragte Probleme schaffen würde, wäre die Gentoo-Docs-Seite auch bei Problemfällen Anlaufzone Nummer 1, danach die Suchfunktion bzw. das Forum an sich.

Das fänd ich persönlich sinnvoller als ein komplettes Magazin, das nach 3 Monaten mangels Artikeln sterben wird.

Meine zwei Mikroeuros...

----------

## psyqil

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Im Übrigen war mit dem 64er Magazin dann auch sehr schnell Essig, als der C64 mit dem PC-Vormarsch an Bedeutung verlor.
> 
> 

 Mooooment! Die haben lange durchgehalten...  :Very Happy: 

Zum Thema: Bitte nichts gedrucktes für mich, danke! Ich hab' doch einen Computer und Internet...wie 99% der Zielgruppe...

----------

## dertobi123

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Ich denke eine gute Ausgangsbasis für wissenswerte Artikel / Howtos zu Gentoo sind nach wie vor die Dokumentationsseiten auf gentoo.de. Wenn man da mal ein bisschen sammeln würde (Stichwort Mini-Howtos hier im Forum, die Autoren lassen sich jawohl problemlos erreichen und werden sicherlich einer Verwendung ihrer Artikel zustimmen), die Artikel sorgfältig überarbeiten / korrekturlesen / vereinheitlichen / sortieren würde, vielleicht noch sowas wie eine "Tipps und Tricks"-Rubrik für kleinere, aber erstaunlich regelmäßig im Forum nachgefragte Probleme schaffen würde, wäre die Gentoo-Docs-Seite auch bei Problemfällen Anlaufzone Nummer 1, danach die Suchfunktion bzw. das Forum an sich.
> 
> Das fänd ich persönlich sinnvoller als ein komplettes Magazin, das nach 3 Monaten mangels Artikeln sterben wird.

 

Und wie immer die Fragen an der Stelle:

- Wer soll die Howtos/Doku nach GuideXML umformatieren (bzw. wäre es sinnvoller für eine Sammlung kürzerer Doku z.B. ein CMS oder Wiki zu nutzen?)

- Wer (was noch viel wichtiger ist) betreut diese Dokumente, so dass diese auch in einem Jahr noch den mittlerweile anderen technischen Gegebenheiten entsprechen?

Wenn man Kräfte sinnvollerweise bündeln würde ... wäre sowas alles machbar. Wenn aber jeder sein eigenes kleines "Gentoo {Wiki,Webseite,Magazin,Forum,whatever}" aufzieht ....

----------

## alex00

Ok nach dem sich ja wirklich keine Leute zu finden scheinen, ich den ersten Schritt aber nicht alleine setzen will/kann....werden die Skeptiker dieses

Projektes wohl recht behalten....es wird wohl sterben bevor es geboren wurde.

----------

## oscarwild

 *Quote:*   

> der Vergleich mit dem 64er Magazin ist - sorry - haarsträubend. Das 64er Magazin beschäftigte sich mit DEM meistverkauften Homecomputer seiner Zeit schlechthin, man vergleiche mal dessen Verbreitung mit der Verbreitung von Gentoo Linux. Alles klar?

 

Nein, überhaupt nicht. Gemeint war der Aufbau des Magazins als Vorbild. Du kannst Deine Haare also wieder anlegen  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Im Übrigen war mit dem 64er Magazin dann auch sehr schnell Essig, als der C64 mit dem PC-Vormarsch an Bedeutung verlor.

 

Und wenn morgen die Software-Patente durchgehen, ist übermorgen Essig mit freier Software. Formatieren wir deshalb schon heute unsere Platten?

 *Quote:*   

> Das fänd ich persönlich sinnvoller als ein komplettes Magazin, das nach 3 Monaten mangels Artikeln sterben wird.

 

Der Zufluss von Artikeln muss über ein gut durchdachtes Konzept sichergestellt sein - und dazu gehören neben freiwilligen "Artikelspendern" definitiv bezahlte Autoren, die den Grundbedarf sicherstellen. So ein Hexenwerk ist das doch nun wirklich nicht! Dass ein solches Projekt _groß_ ist, und nicht mit einer "komm ich heute nicht komm ich morgen"-Einstellung zu bewältigen ist, steht ausser Frage. Aber sind Projekte wie die Gentoo-Distribution an sich nicht auch _extrem gross_? Auch das hätte man abwürgen können mit dem Einwurf: nach 3 Monaten schläft das ganze mangels Nachfrage ein - was wirklich sehr schade gewesen wäre.

Von jedem Magazin gab es irgendwann einmal die Erstausgabe; jedes einzelne ist mit dem Risiko behaftet, von Anfang an oder im Laufe der Zeit schlecht zu laufen. Na und? Das ist eben unernehmerisches Risiko. Es gibt eine Vielzahl öffentlicher Beratungsangebote für solche Vorhaben, und Methoden, dieses Risiko einzugrenzen!

Übrigens: dass man sich nicht mal mit dem eigenen Produkt auskennen muss, demonstriert uns Billy, der sich allein durch eine gute Marketingstrategien mit einem unterdurchschnittlichen Produkt dumm und dämlich verdient. Denkt mal drüber nach: mit geschicktem Marketing läßt sich jeder Dreck an den Mann bringen (so z.B. die Autobiographie von Dieter B., oder als Extrembeispiel das Tagesbilderbuch mit den wenigen großen Buchstaben). Da muß es doch möglich sein, ein Magazin mit sinnvollem Inhalt erfolgreich aufzubauen, oder nicht?

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn aber jeder sein eigenes kleines "Gentoo {Wiki,Webseite,Magazin,Forum,whatever}" aufzieht ....

 

Es geht doch nicht darum, Konkurrenz zu einem Newsletter, Wiki, etc. aufzubauen, sondern um ein vollkommen anderes Medium mit einer anderen Zielgruppe. Das klingt außerdem ja fast so, als würden alle, die versuchen, etwas eigenes aufzubauen, das vorhandene aktiv schädigen. Von daher müssten wir Gentoo als Distribution an sich fallen lassen, denn die Personen, die an Gentoo mitwirken, können ja nicht gleichzeitig einen Beitrag zu den vorhandenen, älteren Distributionen leisten.

----------

## Sardello

Es gibt immerhin noch immer die Amiga+ als printmag zu kaufen. Warum sollte ein Gentoo-Magazin ne totgeburt werden?

Noch ein Beispiel: technoids, vor ein paar Monaten war es noch ein Online-Magazin und jetzt gibt es ein eigenständiges printmag für Zeta!

Und vielleicht kennen auch einige die Distri Aurox? Regelmäßig (alle 3 Monate) erscheint das Magazin mit der neuesten Aurox-Version. Im Grunde steht immer das gleiche im Magazin: wie installier und konfigurier ich Aurox. Aber das ist für viele schon seeehr hilfreich.

Ich würde mich über ein Gentoo-Magazin freuen

----------

## Ragin

Hi,

ich habe mir mal das meiste durchgelesen und bin auch der Meinung, dass ein Printmagazin schlichtweg zuviel Arbeit bedeutet.

Als bessere Alternative würde ich auch eher auf vorhandene Möglichkeiten zurückgreifen.

Diese wären zum Beispiel gentoo.de. Dort könnte man einen Bereich Magazin oder Tutorials/Editorials usw. einrichten und diese nutzen.

Somit haben wir eine zentrale Plattform für den deutschen Newsletter, die deutsche Doku, deutsche Kurztipps und (man höre und staune) ein deutsches Magazin  :Smile: .

Mithelfen würde ich auch auf jeden Fall.

Außerdem können wir auch vorhandene Tutorials vom Forum (ich denke da zum Beispiel an Intes bootbaren USB-Stick usw. (nat. nur, wenn er einverstanden ist)) übernehmen und auch neue hinzufügen. Dadurch hat auch jeder immer Zugriff auf die Geschichte, was bei Newslettern immer recht unübersichtlich ist ("in welchem war das nochmal") und bei Printmedien einfach nicht gegeben ist (alte Ausgaben versuchen neu ranzubekommen wo vielleicht doch nicht das ddin stand was man wollte ist auch ärgerlich und aufwändig).

Soviel von meiner Seite  :Smile: .

Ragin

----------

## alex00

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Als bessere Alternative würde ich auch eher auf vorhandene Möglichkeiten zurückgreifen.
> 
> Diese wären zum Beispiel gentoo.de. Dort könnte man einen Bereich Magazin oder Tutorials/Editorials usw. einrichten und diese nutzen.
> ...

 

Im wesentlichen ist das eh genau das was ich mir vorstelle...ob das nun online verfügbar ist oder zusätzlich über pdf vertrieben wird ist doch nebensächlich. Eine print-Ausgabe stand von meiner Seite von anfang an nie zur diskussion.

Nun, es gilt nachwievor die ausforderung ein kern team zusammenzustellen...jeder der interesse hat soll sich bei mir melden:

areitere@pop.tuwien.ac.at

----------

## Ragin

Wie gesagt, Interesse besteht meinerseits, allerdings sollten die Leute zum Beispiel von gentoo.de dem ganzen noch zustimmen.

Ich würde diese Seite halt wählen, weil es die bekannteste Anlaufstelle für deutsche Nutzer bei der Suche nach Dokus ist. Daher passt das ganze auch gut. Eine PDF Version wäre auch gut. Das sollte man vielleicht auch für die Doku mal umsetzen. Im Endeffekt lässt sich die PDF Datei ja ohne weitere Probleme per Java oder PHP umsetzen, so dass man nur Artikel in einem Redaktionsystem einträgt und dann alle Inhalte als Online und Offline Version verfügbar sind.

----------

## dertobi123

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wenn aber jeder sein eigenes kleines "Gentoo {Wiki,Webseite,Magazin,Forum,whatever}" aufzieht .... 
> 
> Es geht doch nicht darum, Konkurrenz zu einem Newsletter, Wiki, etc. aufzubauen, sondern um ein vollkommen anderes Medium mit einer anderen Zielgruppe. Das klingt außerdem ja fast so, als würden alle, die versuchen, etwas eigenes aufzubauen, das vorhandene aktiv schädigen. Von daher müssten wir Gentoo als Distribution an sich fallen lassen, denn die Personen, die an Gentoo mitwirken, können ja nicht gleichzeitig einen Beitrag zu den vorhandenen, älteren Distributionen leisten.

 

Demnächst bitte kennzeichnen, was du von wem zitierst. Dass macht das ganze etwas weniger undurchsichtig und konfus.

Zum Thema:

Es spricht nichts dagegen etwas eigenes aufzubauen, nur spricht einiges dagegen ein zwölftes Wiki, das vierte Forum oder die siebzigste Webseite in Betrieb zu nehmen. Wenn man alles ein wenig koordiniert kann man gemeinsam mit weniger Arbeit/Aufwand für den einzelnen deutlich mehr/ein besseres Ergebnis erreichen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Wie gesagt, Interesse besteht meinerseits, allerdings sollten die Leute zum Beispiel von gentoo.de dem ganzen noch zustimmen.

 

Da gibt es nichts zum zustimmen. gentoo.de ist grundsätzlich ein offenes Projekt an dem sich grundsätzlich jeder beteiligen kann. Über größere Änderungen an der Webseite/Infrastruktur muss beraten werden, aber wer sich die Entwicklung der Seite anschaut wird denke ich sehen, dass wir uns keinen sinnvollen Neuerungen/Erweiterungen verschliessen.

----------

## Ragin

Dann sollten wir halt (wenn das im Interesse von allen ist, die gewillt sind soetwas zu machen) mal wegen einer entsprechenden Struktur und einem Redaktionssystem für dieses "Magazin" kurzschließen.

Es bringt immerhin nix weiterhin alles totzureden bis der Topic irgendwo in der Versenkung verschwindet. Wenn die Möglichkeiten bestehen auf gentoo.de soetwas auf die Beine zu stellen sollten wir es auch nutzen.

Vorraussetzungen (soweit ich das sehen kann) sind im Prinzip folgende:

- Redaktionssystem wo auch Screenshots hochgeladen werden können

- Möglichkeit PDF Dateien aus den Beiträgen zu erstellen (idealerweise autom.)

Benötigte Angaben:

- was soll alles rein / wie nennen wir das Kind

- wer programmiert was und mit welcher Sprache

----------

## dertobi123

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Vorraussetzungen (soweit ich das sehen kann) sind im Prinzip folgende:
> 
> - Redaktionssystem wo auch Screenshots hochgeladen werden können
> 
> 

 

Implementation eines CMS für gentoo.de mit Ausnahme der Doku ist momentan sowieso angedacht ....

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Benötigte Angaben:
> 
> - was soll alles rein / wie nennen wir das Kind
> 
> - wer programmiert was und mit welcher Sprache

 

Ich würde das ganze evtl. nicht unter dem Arbeitstitel "Gentoo Magazin", sondern eher "gentoo.de reloaded" laufen lassen. Sprich: In welchen Punkten kann man die bisherige Webseite benutzerfreundlicher machen, ausbauen und als Zielsetzung langfristig zu einem Onlinemag ausbauen.

----------

## Earthwings

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde das ganze evtl. nicht unter dem Arbeitstitel "Gentoo Magazin", sondern eher "gentoo.de reloaded" laufen lassen. Sprich: In welchen Punkten kann man die bisherige Webseite benutzerfreundlicher machen, ausbauen und als Zielsetzung langfristig zu einem Onlinemag ausbauen.

 

Fänd ich klasse - gentoo.de hat IMHO eine Menge Potential, das man nutzen sollte. Dabei könnte man ein "Gentoo Magazin" wunderbar integrieren. Erste Ideen:

- CMS, das die gentoo.org News integriert (übersetzt, inkl. Newsletter), sowie die eigenen News und die Artikel aus dem Magazin

- Tipps des Tages entweder rausschmeißen oder überarbeiten (da war doch mal so ein Thread...)

- "Das Projekt..." auf der 1. Seite von gentoo.de stark verkürzen, so dass die News sofort zu sehen sind

Die Artikel im "Magazin" könnten folgendermaßen erstellt werden: 1 oder mehr Benutzer bereiten die Artikel im CMS auf (nicht sichtbar), bis sie für gut befunden sind und freigegeben werden. Auf diese Weise werden viele genannte Kritkpunkte entschärft: es besteht keine Verpflichtung, regelmäßig (oder überhaupt) Artikel zu veröffentlichen. Es entstehen keine Kosten für Druck o.ä., falls Erfolg bzw. die Nachfrage tatsächlich einmal sehr groß wird, kann man immer noch PDFs erstellen oder Artikel zusammenstellen und drucken.

----------

## return13

klasse Idee, gute Ansätze... bin dabei wenn ich helfen kann...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Fänd ich klasse - gentoo.de hat IMHO eine Menge Potential, das man nutzen sollte.

 

Richtig, nur hat mein Tag leider nur 24 Stunden :/

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> - CMS, das die gentoo.org News integriert (übersetzt, inkl. Newsletter), sowie die eigenen News und die Artikel aus dem Magazin

 

Die Integration der GWN Übersetzung war/ist beschlossene Sache, es müsste nur einmal gemacht werden. Grundsätzlich sehe ich nicht den Sinn die News von gentoo.org blind zu kopieren, übersetzen und einbinden. gentoo.de ist nicht gentoo.org, also sollten wir auch den Anspruch haben, uns ein wenig von gentoo.org zu unterscheiden. Wenn wir mal von den GWN Meldungen absehen bleiben da eh sehr wenig Newsmeldungen über, die eine Übersetzung lohnen würden.

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> - Tipps des Tages entweder rausschmeißen oder überarbeiten (da war doch mal so ein Thread...)

 

Ist nach wie vor in Arbeit/Planung, nur zu Gunsten anderer Sachen vorerst zurückgestellt (zumal es sinnvoller ist bei evtl. Integration eines CMS für die Tipps keine Sonderlösung zu stricken)

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> - "Das Projekt..." auf der 1. Seite von gentoo.de stark verkürzen, so dass die News sofort zu sehen sind

 

Du meinst weil auf die regelmässigen Besucher zu viel "statischer" Text einwirkt und diese somit eine gewisse "Unaktualität" unterstellen?

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Die Artikel im "Magazin" könnten folgendermaßen erstellt werden: 1 oder mehr Benutzer bereiten die Artikel im CMS auf (nicht sichtbar), bis sie für gut befunden sind und freigegeben werden. Auf diese Weise werden viele genannte Kritkpunkte entschärft: es besteht keine Verpflichtung, regelmäßig (oder überhaupt) Artikel zu veröffentlichen. Es entstehen keine Kosten für Druck o.ä., falls Erfolg bzw. die Nachfrage tatsächlich einmal sehr groß wird, kann man immer noch PDFs erstellen oder Artikel zusammenstellen und drucken.

 

Ack.

----------

## py-ro

Wie wäre es als CMS Plone oder ähnliches Einzusetzen?

Ich Teste das System im Moment für ein Firmenprojekt und was ich davon bisher gesehen und ausprobiert habe wäre das doch eine Überlegung Wert.

Hätte ich einen Eigenen Internetanschluss würde ich mich sogar gerne beteiligen (Ich liebe unsere Glasfaser), aber nur über Firmen Kosten, ich glaube das nehmen die mir auf Dauer krum.

Allerdings könnte ich noch ein wenig Server Ressourcen beisteuern.

MfG

Py

----------

## Sas

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Ich fände so ein Magazin schon sehr schön. Allerdings würde es mir schon reichen, etwas in der Art wie Slashdot zu haben. Also einfach unter gentoo.de z.B. ein Wiki und da kann dann JEDER (in Bezug auf hohe Anzahl von Mitwirkenden) einen Beitrag schreiben. Ein "Chefredakteur" sortiert das dann alles, damit es wie bei einem Magazin in monatliche oder was auch immer für Zeitfenster sortiert wird.

 

Ja, das könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, würde mich immer beteiligen, wenn es meine Zeit zulässt und denke das hätte Zukunft. Ansonsten teile ich aber die Bedenken der meisten anderen hier...

----------

## Ragin

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> die Nachfrage tatsächlich einmal sehr groß wird, kann man immer noch PDFs erstellen oder Artikel zusammenstellen und drucken.

 

Im Prinzip ist das ja kein Problem. Wenn wir das CMS System so aufbauen, dass Artikel in einem "Offline"-Modus (also nicht sichtbar) editieren können (was auch den meisten Sinn macht), könnten wir in Verbindung mit einem "Veröffentlichen"-Button den Inhalt auf die Seite stellen und gleichzeitig eine PDF erstellen. Systematisch würde ich das wie folgt aufbauen:

```

+--------------------------------------+

| Überschrift                          |

+--------------------------------------+

| [Bild] Kurzeinleitung                |

|  Text.........                       |

+--------------------------------------+

| Artikel versende | PDF download      |

+--------------------------------------+

```

Somit kann man den Artikel gleich als Mail an Interessenten verteilen (dadurch wird gentoo(.de) auch bekannter) und die Artikel zum offline lesen als PDF runterladen.

Wenn ihr Hilfe bei der Programmierung benötigt, so kann ich mit PHP und Java aushelfen. Perl kann ich zwar auch, würde mich aber darum drücken, da ich es für solche Projekte einfach für ungeeignet empfinde (wird auf Dauer bei großen Datenmengen recht träge im Verhältnis zu den anderen Möglichkeiten).

Ragin

----------

## Earthwings

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Fänd ich klasse - gentoo.de hat IMHO eine Menge Potential, das man nutzen sollte. 
> 
> Richtig, nur hat mein Tag leider nur 24 Stunden :/
> 
> 

 

Das sollte weder Arbeitsauftrag noch Kritik sein  :Surprised: 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   - Tipps des Tages entweder rausschmeißen oder überarbeiten (da war doch mal so ein Thread...) 
> 
> Ist nach wie vor in Arbeit/Planung, nur zu Gunsten anderer Sachen vorerst zurückgestellt (zumal es sinnvoller ist bei evtl. Integration eines CMS für die Tipps keine Sonderlösung zu stricken)
> 
> 

 

Ja, macht durchaus Sinn.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   - "Das Projekt..." auf der 1. Seite von gentoo.de stark verkürzen, so dass die News sofort zu sehen sind 
> 
> Du meinst weil auf die regelmässigen Besucher zu viel "statischer" Text einwirkt und diese somit eine gewisse "Unaktualität" unterstellen?
> 
> 

 

Genau. Die News erreiche ich bei 1024x768er Auflösung bei mir nur durch Scrollen. Eine Abkürzung (zwei, drei Sätze und dann Link "mehr...") fände ich besser.

----------

## UTgamer

So habe mich auch zur Verfügung gestellt. 

Da ich techn. Bereitschaftsdienst habe, kommt es eben schon einmal vor das ich mich ein paar Tage nicht melden kann, 

und durch Urlaub von Kollegen hatte es mich diese Woche erwicht.

Mein techn. englisch ist recht gut, HTML kann ich perfekt nur XML ist ein unbekanntes Loch  :Laughing: 

HTML > XML = großer Aufwand, oder mit automatischen Konvertern?

Mal gespannt darauf sein welche Magazin Strucktur sich ergibt.

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Man, viel zu lesen ...  :Wink: 

Also ich finde die Idee gut und beteilige mich gerne an dem Spaß. Sei es mit Übersetzungen oder Howto's oder ...

Vielleicht wäre auch eine Section der Art 'HotTopics' nicht schlecht, in der auf die häufigsten Probleme und Fragen der letzten Tage/Wochen eingegangen wird, die im Forum/in der Mailingliste/... aufgetaucht sind.

Auch ein paar Tipps in regelmäßigen Abständen fände ich gut, man lernt nie aus! Manchmal findet man sooo banale Sachen, auch wenn man schon länger dabei ist...

-- 2 cents --

Daniel

----------

## alex00

Ok...ich dachte ja nie dass so viele schreiben würden wenn ich hie was anrege....nun da das ganzee etwas unübersichtlich wird, fände ich es nicht schlecht eine eigene mailingliste zu erstellen, wo sich alle eintragen können wdie wirklich mitarebiten wollen. 

wer könnte uns so was einrichten?

danke

alex

----------

## dertobi123

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> wer könnte uns so was einrichten?

 

Wir werden bei gentoo.de in den kommenden Tagen eine Liste einrichten.

Vorschläge zur Namensgebung?

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

Wenn der Arbeitstitle "Gentoo Magazin" bleibt, wäre evtl. gentoo-gm-de@gentoo.org am sinnigsten (denke da gerade an gentoo-user-de@gentoo.org resp. gentoo-doc-de@gentoo.org)

Ansonsten gentoo-gm@gentoo.de, sollte die deutsche Seite eigene Mailinglisten verwalten (da es ja im Grunde ein rein deutsches Magazin sein soll).

----------

## alex00

ok mir ist beides recht. finde beide vorschläge gut.

----------

## DerMojo

Also wenn die deutsche Seite eigene Mailinglisten verwaltet, fänd ich magazin@gentoo.de gut.

----------

## MatzeOne

 *slick wrote:*   

> ... da werde ich mir morgen das GENTOO-Fahrrad ausdenken ...

 

das unterstütze ich!   :Laughing: 

----------

## dertobi123

Es gibt jetzt die magazin@gentoo.de Mailingliste.

Anmelden mit einer Mail an magazin-subscribe@gentoo.de.

----------

## psyqil

Das Gentoo-Fahrrad gibt's doch schon lange... :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.ibiblio.org/web-gentoo/images/backgrounds/gentoo-cycle-1024x768.jpg

----------

